# SOUTH PARK vs. FAMILY GUY!



## JAPPO (Apr 18, 2006)

*What am I talking about?*

Episode 1003 and 1004 of SOUTH PARK, Comedy Central's most talked about show, entitled "Cartoon Wars" and "Cartoon Wars II" made fun of FAMILY GUY, Fox's hit series.

In it, all the people of South Park are afraid because FAMILY GUY is going to show Muhammad on TV!

Luckily, Fox censors it and peace is restored.

Or is it?

The episode was a two-parter. Family Guy is going to show it again, UNCENSORED! 

With everyone in a panic, a scientist comes up with an idea to bury their heads in sand so they can say they had nothing to do with FAMILY GUY's ignorance.

Meanwhile, Cartman and Kyle rush to see the FOX executives, to stop them from showing the episode. Little does Kyle know, is that Cartman is really planning on getting the series off the air for good, along with a Bart Simpson lookalike.

When Cartman arrives before Kyle, he sees that the writing crew for Family Guy are nothing but Manatees that randomly pick jokes to fit in the episode. 

With zany jokes involving the Danish Cartoon story, and the truth behind how lame Family Guy is, "Cartoon Wars," and "Cartoon Wars II" are South Park classics.

So? did Family Guy get their balls kicked in? was South Park RIGHT?!

YES!

*But what's your opinion!?*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 18, 2006)

couldnt agree more, although it was manitees and not seals that did the writing...


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 18, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> couldnt agree more, although it was manitees and not seals that did the writing...


So it was.   IM A FAILURE!!!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah that was a great two episodes ...but they spoke the truth you can show every Religon headfigure guy but not mohamad because people are afraid and in a sense "bury thier heads in the sand"...I loved the part with cartman "Let this be...our final battle"


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 19, 2006)

NU-KazeKage said:
			
		

> yeah that was a great two episodes ...but they spoke the truth you can show every Religon headfigure guy but not mohamad because people are afraid and in a sense "bury thier heads in the sand"...I loved the part with cartman "Let this be...our final battle"


[Matrix fight scene music comes on]
OWW!! quit it!!
NOT IN THE FACE!!
ooow..


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 19, 2006)

personally I like family guy more than south park.  if you watch both series you can see that both are very similar in how their scenes are done.

lately family guy hasn't been as funny, but I don't see how that makes it a crappy show.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 19, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> personally I like family guy more than south park.  if you watch both series you can see that both are very similar in how their scenes are done.
> 
> lately family guy hasn't been as funny, but I don't see how that makes it a crappy show.



Don't you ever, EVER compare South Park to Family Guy, you hear me NeoDreamer? Compare South Park to Family Guy again and so help me, I will kill you where you stand!


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 19, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Don't you ever, EVER compare South Park to Family Guy, you hear me NeoDreamer? Compare South Park to Family Guy again and so help me, I will kill you where you stand!




You're right there's no need to compare them when it's obvious Family Guy is better! LOL!!


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 19, 2006)

Gkage said:
			
		

> You're right there's no need to compare them when it's obvious Family Guy is better! LOL!!


Somebody should ban your ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2006)

South park Old eps Own everything 
New eps are utter crap and should not be played so yes Family guy owns South park as of now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 19, 2006)

SOuth Park is still better than Family Guy...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 19, 2006)

The episodes were freaking hilarious, but I didn't know it was an offficial attack against Family Guy. I thought the creators of South Park knew the producer of Family Guy and this was just a friendly joke to start making South Park and Family Guy more interesting to watch, though South Park has been good in episodes ever since the new first 3-4 came out. Besides, Drawn Together attacked Family Guy, South Park, The Jetsons (if I remember correctly), and The Simpsons in one episode of theirs. Why nobody gave a shit about that?lol And oh, in the Cartoon Wars episode 2, why was Bart added in there and why was the fight scene with Cartmen and Kyle in the King of the Hill studio?


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 19, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> The episodes were freaking hilarious, but I didn't know it was an offficial attack against Family Guy. I thought the creators of South Park knew the producer of Family Guy and this was just a friendly joke to start making South Park and Family Guy more interesting to watch, though South Park has been good in episodes ever since the new first 3-4 came out.


No... Matt and Trey actually do dislike Family Guy.

I'm a fan of both shows.  I like South Park more... plain and simple.

There's no need to make this into a war, guys.  Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 19, 2006)

i like south park, new or old, but i also like family guy.... i like family guy better. so, family guy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 19, 2006)

Such a lame attack,South Park has lost my respect (actually a long time now XD)


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 19, 2006)

> When questioned about the meanest thing anyone ever said to them, Stone replied "When people say to me, 'God, you guys have one of the best shows on television. You and Family Guy.' That fucking hurts so bad", to which Parker agreed: "Very well said. It's such a kick in the balls."



.....

XD

Wow, I didn't know they acctually hated Family Guy. 

I used to like Family Guy... 
But In my opinion... Its not funny *AT ALL.*

South Park is just the greatest... *EVER. *


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh please...Stop freaking out over South Parks attack of Family Guy. South Park makes fun of everything and the "attacks" themselves were really hilarious and on the mark.

Anyway, I like South Park much more. It is able to present an intelligent message while at the same time be freakin hilarious. A lot of Family Guys cut scene jokes are boring and last too long.

That being said, I do enjoy Family Guy and it still blows the Simpsons away.

South Park >>> Family Guy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Simpsons.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol, thanks for those attacks blade and jappo.  I used to like south park..at least the early seasons..same with simpsons.  but I still like family guy more...I dunno what it is about these cartoon shows that make the early eps so much better than the newer ones.  I don't see why they would hate family guy(trey and matt), as for making fun of it..well that was a natural thing to happen with south park(since they make fun of everyone).  I think for it's positions family guy shouldn't be hated by guys that have similar "equally make fun of everything" mentality.  

for me it's Family guy>south park> venture bros., ooblongs, simpsons hahaha.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 19, 2006)

i love family guy 
but this proofs South park owns Family guy 
Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Seany (Apr 19, 2006)

I like South Park more. It just always seems to make me laugh


----------



## Weedy (Apr 19, 2006)

Family Guy is hillarious but what South Park said about them is true.  And a lot of there songs are really gay and last forever, same with there jokes.
South park is just a smarter show


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 19, 2006)

South park is pure genius.  Potty humor and scathing social commentary all in one.


----------



## Spidey (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah, south park for me. After all these years, it still manages to crack me up and stay intelligent. Still love family guy though.

Curious, have you guys seen canibal the musical? I think it's by trey and matt also, it's hilarious XD


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 19, 2006)

Weedy said:
			
		

> Family Guy is hillarious but what South Park said about them is true.  And a lot of there songs are really gay and last forever, same with there jokes.
> South park is just a smarter show




And what South Park said about itself is true too. It gets waaaay to preachy and up its own ass with messages.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 19, 2006)

true, but its still better than Family Guy...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 19, 2006)

The real problem with South Park is its fans who think its this brilliant political show and meant for smart people, which it is not. I like it, I just dont praise it as  a propaganda masterpiece as some do.


----------



## Jink (Apr 19, 2006)

South Park anyday of the week, after all these years its fresh and funny unlike Family Guy which has been falling off latley (last one I saw was when Lois got fat, RETARDED). And the South Park episode showed me just how stupid Family Guy is.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 19, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> South Park anyday of the week, after all these years its fresh and funny unlike Family Guy which has been falling off latley (last one I saw was when Lois got fat, RETARDED). And the South Park episode showed me just how stupid Family Guy is.



See? Nothing but propaganda.


----------



## Spike (Apr 20, 2006)

South Park is a way smarter show but I actually thinks Family Guy is funnier. Tough choice but I'm gonna go with South Park.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 20, 2006)

family guys wins this its just too dam funny


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 20, 2006)

there both funny to me even i like south park a bit more mabye cuz of the animation


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 21, 2006)

All in all both shows are VERY funny 

the thing that Southpark has over Family Guy is they do ANYTHING while Family Guy stays in the boundries

Southpark usually has a story and occasional funny moments 
in Family Guy it's one funny thing after another

Family Guy makes me laugh but Southpark makes me laugh louder
so Southpark wins!!!


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 22, 2006)

I think with the way that Family Guy is going, there will be a time when I stop watching it.

Heck... I usually just wait around for the reruns on Cartoon Network nowadays.  I think by 2007, I'll hate the show.


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 24, 2006)

im sorry you guys all saying that south park is funnier and more fun then Family Guy?

thought South Park was for kids :/


----------



## yummysasuke (Apr 24, 2006)

South Park FTW! It'll make me laugh anytime, anywhere. And the limitations of cut and moving coloured paper seems funnier to me. ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

> So? did Family Guy get their balls kicked in? was South Park RIGHT?!
> 
> YES!


Actually no they're wrong, south park bashes everything what excists brainlessly while family infact has some more good comedy, however it's more like 90% lame sexuelly jokes based in the *new* episodes but who cares, south park has sucked ever since they were going on aaaand on with it, getting old and thus, . .boring.

The south park episodes featuring family guy as it's target has some nice parts, but why agree with them on family guy in sucha way jappo?
i like both series and if you agree on every negative accusation made on a show assuming and rather want to believe it's real you can say anything about any show, for instance if the simpsons or family guy made a show where south park was in explaining all the points that quistion the serie, hell alot of people like you who just go with it would find south park suckage then, so basicly it comes down WHAT YOU think of the shows instead of having it told for you :0


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 24, 2006)

You have to take the shows for what they are, southpark is a hilarious satire that pushes the limit of what is going too far. Whilst Family guy is a bunch of fart and  penis jokes wraped inside of a plot that has no relevancy.

I enjoy both shows, south park for it's current event based comedy and Family guy for its mindless joke after senseless joke humor.


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 24, 2006)

this is comedy for the love of god, not some artistic piece were you want to find "brilliant" wrighten all over it!

and i dont know, maybe its just me but IN MY OPNION, if Family Guy seems to stupid/brainless/jsut dick-and-fart-jokes then you wount find any beter.
oh and for those who keep whining that Family Guy doesnt have a story, your wrong there is always a story, at least things dont get repeated like "omfg, they just killed kenny"

oh and for the record, your shared files of the episode isnt on your Blog anyone, anyone got link to the show? someone told me its funny and how stupid they tried to make fun of Family Guy, wanna see it


----------



## BattousaiMS (Apr 24, 2006)

South Park sure wins. Family Guy isn't even that funny to be serious I mean come on Peter Griffin isn't funny, his comments are more to do with sexism, racism and stupidity then Homer Simpson can ever come up with, even Homer has a brain sometime. On the other hand South Park is briliant when it comes to comedy, they bash characters without being overly rude (i.e. bad wording them) and even puts multi-culturalism in a funny way. 

Mostly, some of their episode are seriously right when you think back to it, making it even more fun to watch.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 24, 2006)

Atreyu, they havent repeated the "omg, they killed Kenny" joke in ages.

i think some of you guys are losing the point here.

South Park and Family Guy are always ripping into everything, it was only about time it ripped into eachother.  Also, South Park made it obvious that Family Guy is liked because it's not "preachy with some sort of message" where as South Park always has some political/social message in the backdrop, which is kudos to them.

That and i think South Park is just funnier.

"maybe...we should...take these clothes off...and huddle...for warmth!"
"no...don't be...a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"

brilliance


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 24, 2006)

could someone link the CARTOON WARS I and II if possible?


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 24, 2006)

They have BT downloads.

Honestly, I enjoy both for different reasons. South Park because it provides a solid plot and makes jokes that are central to said plots. But I like Family Guy because it's silly, random and bloody funny.

I enjoy South Park more though.


----------



## explicitkarma (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2006)

Just getting into Family guy I'd put it above South park but then again I'm not a fan of South park so it's a easy choice


----------

